# MEMORIAL PAGE FOR 2008 BRIDGE BUNNES



## Pipp

[align=center]Click for full-size Versions[/align]

[align=center]

[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]

[/align]

[align=center][/align]


Here is the partiallist of the 2008 Bridge bunnies that we have compiled to date. If youlost a bunny last year and* you're not on this list*, please respond in this thread, and if possible, include a photo of your rabbit.

Thank you, and condolences to all. :rainbow:


12animalluv34's Sky
Angieluv's Babette
Angieluv's Gabriel
Angoragrl's Lilly
BabyBailey's Willy
Bat42072's Foster
BEAUKEZRA's Rosie
Becca's Nibbles
Binkies' Gravy
Blumagic's George
Blumagic's Gracie
Bon's Gizmo
Bunman (David Lazarus - honorary bunny)
Bunnydude's Amber
Bunnysrule's Ruby
Celcticbuns' Cupid
Cheryl's Pippibun
Chevy_Dodge's Mom's Chevy
Chinmom's Sophie
Conejtas' Holly
Darfi's Prince
Delusional's Rosie
FlopsnWill's William
FusedBrain's Baby
Gabby's Brice
Gentlegiants' Ben
Gentlegiants' Big Mama
Gentlegiants' Max
Gentlegiants' Sally
Gentlegiants' Sammy
GoinbacktoCali's Gabby
Gumbo1993's Gumbo
Hayley411's Zues
Illusion's Bugzz
ilovetoeatchocolate's Angel
JadeIcing's Halo
Jenson's Jay
kathy5's CocoaBean
kirst3buns' Cadbury
Korr and Sophie's Sophie
Krickette's Bumper
Lagadvocate's Carmel
Lagadvocate's Charlie
Leaderofthepack's Sidney
Leaf's Ansel
Linz1987's Dottie
Linz1987's Pepper
LoverofLopz's Sophie
Luvabun's Pernod
LuvrofWabbitsandPolarBears' Pumpkins
Maherwoman's Teeny
MggsRabbitry's Cuddles
Mikoli's Ollie
MyBabyBunnies' Reese
NancyMcClelland's Mr. B
NancyMcClellan's Commander Bun Bun
Naturestee's Gir
Ofelia's Hiccup
p1rat3's Clover
Pandaboy's Oliver
Pinksalamander's William
Pipp's Dill
Pipp's Jordan
Pipp's Scooter
pla725's Monty
Polly's Cookie
Randy's Miracle
Ringer's Brownie
Shootingstar's Daisy
slavetoabunny's Billy
SnowyShiloh's Tallulah
Stargazerlily's Galaxy
Stargazerlily's Orion
Stephiemarie78's Coco
TinysMom's Hyacinth
TinysMom's Mochi
TinysMom's New Hope
TinysMom's Radagast
TinysMom's Runty
TinysMom's Sport
TinysMom's Theresa
TinysMom's Tiny
TinysMom's Valerie
Wabbitdad's Barney
Wabbitdad's Lily
Wabbitdad's Smores
Whiskeylousmama's Button
Wordstoasong's Honey
Wordstoasong's Midnight
Wordstoasong's Twilight
Zin's Fergie


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Thanks for including Tallulah! Here's a picture:


----------



## pla725

Please add Peter to the list. Thanks.


----------



## Pipp

Shiloh, sorry, I should have mentioned that all the ones listed above already have photos (thanks to Elf Mommy's hard work).

Pla725,do you have a photo of Peter? Thanks. 

sas


----------



## pla725

The Dead Bunny Flop. Oddly that was Pete's favorite position.


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Could you please add Muffy to the list? And Savannah's dead kit from her litter back in April, Baby Sienna. (We don't really know if it was a girl, we just assumed since she had 3 living boys and 1 female).

Pipp - if you still have the picture of Muffy that I sent you, you could use that. And I only have one pic of Sienna, she had already passed so I don't think it's appropriate.


----------



## Flashy

My Sweep.


----------



## Hazel-Mom

We lost White Chocolate May 7th .


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I knew we had a lot pass last year....... and I knew we missed several.

:cry2This is so sad!


----------



## Elf Mommy

*pla725 wrote: *


> The Dead Bunny Flop. Oddly that was Pete's favorite position.


Is there any chance you would consider submitting another photo? I know we love the DBF's but this one might be difficult to see in the collage. I have to crop around the bunny. It might be hard to see with the bars of the cage.


----------



## Elf Mommy

I need photos for:

pigs4's Bugs

Flashy's Sweep

pla725's Peter (thank you, see it in this thread)

Becca's Frederick

Raisin's Raisin

Alexah's Einstein and Zoe

jcl_24's Fluffy

misplacedfarmgirl's Charming

gentlegiants Toby and Lady

Martha G's Mr. Daisy

Basil's Sage

PixieStixxx's Muffy

JustJack's Pepe

Bunny Mum's Flo, Thunder, Bruce, and Mia

Kim Alwood's Babygirl

lilangelhotot's Bizzie

Crystalball's Bandit, Blossom and Ivy

bat42072's Taffy

Chikky's Indy

maherwoman's Dusty and Velveteen

momofmany's Otter and Precious

bunbunbinkie's Oliver

GoinbacktoCali's Lara Croft and Fergie

raT151's Scoots and Finley

slavetoabunny's Bitsy

Leaf's Ibimi

TinysMom's Taylor and Puckenny

Bo B Bunny's wild baby bunny

Gabby's Gabrielle

edwin8936's Bunny

lucylocket's Lucy

animal ry's Sparky and Minnie's 8 new babies

irishlops' joseph-fransic

Atorres61472's Stewie (only a photo with a child...didn't think that would be ok?)

Ofelia's Littlefoot

sdellin's Cali

Iris the Bunny Lover's Affia and Muffin

sarazwagerman's Smore

rbaker_86's Mr. Rabbit

dragonrain's Zeus

Gumbo1993's Oreo's kits

12animaluv34's Snowflake

Isaacsdad's Isaac

halliejade's Tyler

Too many in heaven's Lilli


----------



## Flashy

I have put a variety here. My personal fave is the first one, but use whatever it is you need to use for whatever it is that you are doing (I know different photos work better for different things).





















If none of those work I have a couple of hundred others so just let me know what you need in a pic and I'll be able to sort it out.


----------



## Becca

Frederick:


----------



## irishbunny

I lost my baby Alfie, I wasn't on the board at the time though.


----------



## LuvaBun

I don't know if Varna (Lucylocket) will see this, so just in case, I posted a picture of Lucy 






Jan


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Here's Muffy: [She's the chinchilla lop]











Here's a link to Sienna's picture: [Warning, it is a picture of a deceased kit] http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/AyameKoga00/My%20Rabbits/?action=view&current=DSC00709.jpg


----------



## pla725

I have better pics.


----------



## chinmom

Thank you for including my Sophie...it's quickly coming up on her one year anniversary :sad:


----------



## Brooksey

Here is Minstrell with her babies. she went to Rainbow Bridge 2nd March 2008. Minstrell enjoying a moments peace to herself.
She was a fantastic mummy to her babies.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Do fosters count? I lost Bitsy and Billy. If you want to include them, I'll find their pictures.


----------



## timetowaste

RIP shelter bunnies as well...

From Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue (www.bhrabbitrescue.org)...

Delta and Fuzzbutt

From my friend Kelly....

RIP Mamma Mia

For anyone else who was fostering or adopted a bunner from BHRR....RIP to your babies as well. 

Just wanted to show some love to those who are not registered on the forum, in memorium of their loved ones.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

It looks great! Thanks  It's also depressing as heck looking at all those beautiful bun buns...


----------



## irishlops

this is a good idea... 

but my joeseph fransis is not on it..

*my brother deleted the pics on his camra by accident so no pics.(


----------



## Elf Mommy

I'll be working on the third collage this week. Please post photos and names here of your buns if you have them and they have not yet been included. Fosters are definitely welcome!


----------



## ani-lover

and if you would add tabby to the list, rip baby boy
can find pics if you want


----------



## JadeIcing

*ani-lover wrote: *


> and if you would add tabby to the list, rip baby boy
> can find pics if you want



Pics would be awesome. 

:hug:


----------



## Ringer

Thank you for including Brownie. he was a love bun, all fluff and kisses. Not a mean bone in his body.

I still can't believe he is on this page. Only three! I thought I would have him for years.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

thank you for putting Sophia in:cry2


----------



## PepnFluff

I lost my Pepe on Anzac Day last year. http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii112/NZgirl313/?action=view&current=P1070307.jpg


----------



## irishlops

sorry, i dont have any pics of him....
my brother deleted them by accident...


----------



## 12animaluv34

Thank you for putting Sky on she was such a sweet girl!!And i miss hersoo much!:tears2:


----------



## jcl_24

I need to scan in some photos of Fluffy and decide which one to send to you. (They were taken on a non-digital camera so I only have standard hard copies).

Jo xx


----------



## Kberto

I guess I missee this thread...Dove passed August 1, 2008. Terribly unexpected and overnight. I miss her still. I'll get pics to you Thanks!


----------

